# Chat room



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

How come no one ever goes in there?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

years ago it was pretty fun in there. Post when you are in there and I'll drop by if I'm online.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have no idea how to even post in there, I opened it in a new link it just says I'm ready to chat.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nobody goes into chat because it doesn't work properly...from the moment i go in it starts messing with my computer...more and more lag until my computer stops functioning....then i have to shut down and reboot and then clean the disk and defrag......and i am not the only one it does this to....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ill can go in now and wait for u if u want cory1990


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I go in there but no one is ever in there at the same time


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

it needs a new updated chat script


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

You know the problem is that we don't have very many people on this site.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome! You have entered [The Lounge] at 12:39 pm
[Coolfish] 12:39 pm: hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[Coolfish] 12:39 pm: hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[Coolfish] 12:39 pm: nope noone here


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome! You have entered [The Lounge] at 12:43 pm
[kurka] 12:43 pm: Ive come here so many times and only once was there another person
[kurka] 12:44 pm: nope
[kurka] 12:44 pm: just me again
[kurka] 12:44 pm: why did u set me up fpr failure
[kurka] 12:44 pm: hahahahahahaha


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol well it should get updated, it's a place where we can all get to know each other.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we have been asking for the chat to be fixed for a couple of years since yungster bought the site from shaggy..requests have fallen on deaf ears...odd thing is that chat worked perfectly before....

check again coolfish....there are lots of members on this site...and at one time it was pretty much neck and neck between fishforums and aquabid for the number 1 spot on aquarank...plenty of members...and we used to pack chat with as many as 20 or more people....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Loha buy the site and fix it lol.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*whoever*

whoever is looking on this thread now please can you go in chat


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll try it,swapping from phone to laptop in 5min


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

im in there, join me!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

lohachata said:


> we have been asking for the chat to be fixed for a couple of years since yungster bought the site from shaggy..requests have fallen on deaf ears...odd thing is that chat worked perfectly before....
> 
> check again coolfish....there are lots of members on this site...and at one time it was pretty much neck and neck between fishforums and aquabid for the number 1 spot on aquarank...plenty of members...and we used to pack chat with as many as 20 or more people....


True story. I went in there a few times on my old account..until my old computer crashed and I forgot the password, and had to make this account 

Welcome! You have entered [The Lounge] at 10:57 pm
[Cam] 10:57 pm: Hello?
[Cam] 10:57 pm: Anybody?
[Cam] 10:58 pm: Okay, guess not


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in there now. Last night there were 4 people in there at one point. If you all just go into the chat for a minuet or two then leave right away because no one is in there then yes chat stays empty.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vary true, let's set up a time tmro afternoon 5pm?


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

That would work. And for those who have nothing to do in the morning (me) how about nine or ten o' clock am? But wait, time is different in every time zone, country, etc. Oh well...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Central time zone! Lol that's where I'm at so 5pm tmro I'll be there.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also like 10 on tonight I'll stop in.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

10 min and I'm going in the chat room who else is going to join?!?


----------

